# Is Pellicle nessecary?



## realtorterry (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm going to try my first BBB today. The butt chuncks have been in the cure for 10 days. Going to rinse & pan fry to test for the salt level. Going to hot smoke it until 150 like Pops & his sons did. The questions I have is on the Pellicle. Now I have read up on it & understand it, but is it nessecary?


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 25, 2012)

I don't wait for it, I hang in my smokehouse and start it right up.  It will dry while it's heating and have never had a problem getting smoke onto or in to the meat.  I have hung the night before and started up in the morning when it's 40° or lower out, and didn't see a difference.  At the store we'd hang and start right up immediately, unless we hung the night before and carried over until morning to start up, but it was not a visible difference..


----------



## realtorterry (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks Pops your the man.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I actually used your brine & using your post from your sons BBB. I have three chunks. I think I'm going to use pure mape sryup on one, straight CBP on the other & garlic/onion powder on the last. Im going to go fire up the smoker now!


----------



## chefrob (Mar 26, 2012)

Pops6927 said:


> I don't wait for it, I hang in my smokehouse and start it right up.  It will dry while it's heating and have never had a problem getting smoke onto or in to the meat.


 pops, i have never really waited either and i have no problem getting any smoke in the meat as well. my question is do you think it is because of our locations with the temp/RH? not what the RH is where your at but here it is bone dry so moisture never really hangs out much here.


----------



## poopypuss (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm a rookie compared to a lot of other members, I've barely done 100 lbs of bacon, but I have rushed it in the past, and taking a couple hours to let a nice pectile develop does make a significant difference...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 30, 2012)

On Fish I see a difference because of the short smoke time, it's prettier with a pellicle. With Bacon when I didn't dry a bit it got a little Streaky. Tasted great but it was not as pretty as the one with a Pellicle. Anything I rub goes right in..JJ


----------

